
Google CEO Sundar Pichai’s Testimony to Congress Today - tareqak
https://www.recode.net/2018/12/11/18134984/live-google-ceo-congress-hearing-china-testimony-house-judiciary-committee-censored-search
======
tareqak
CSPAN video of the proceedings on YouTube:
[https://youtu.be/WfbTbPEEJxI](https://youtu.be/WfbTbPEEJxI) .

